
Martin Manley Life & Death: 60yr old launches website, commits suicide - dshanahan
http://martinmanleylifeanddeath.com/
======
dshanahan
Site's down, mirror:
[http://www.zeroshare.info/january_1_2012](http://www.zeroshare.info/january_1_2012)

